# rough idling and other issues....



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi. Was wondering if anyone had experienced rough idling with their 02 altima2.5s. Also gets a little rougher when you are running the heat/ac..when it kicks in the car loses power dramatically(more so heater since i live in boston and dont need the a/c yet)

Also on a cold start, there is a squeaky sound comming from underneath the car....maybe a fan belt? Anyone else having that trouble?

And i know this is petty but does anyone hear their damn passenger seat squeak constantly while driving? To rid the noise u move the seat up a notch and it goes away...is it needin oil? if so where do i put it...i dont know. Sounds like the squeak is comming from headrest. 

Also. At times i hear a noise comming from the undercarriage...sounds as if its comming from the right side tire. It sounds like...only way to describe the noise is....for those fimiliar with COLD weather. On a cold cold cold day, start your car and DONT let it warm up just drive...every damn bump u hit makes the car squeak and rattle cuz the parts are cold right? But that noise goes away once the car warms up. I hear that same noise but ONLY comming from right side but it doesnt just do it when car drivin cold, it does it when the car has been driven all day...nissan check my suspension and said all ok and they dont know what that is....because, yup u guessed it...the car didnt do it for them

I dont know these are stupid petty things, but would like to know if im the only one?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds like a trip to the dealer is in order. Have you had any recall work done?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Sounds like a trip to the dealer is in order. Have you had any recall work done?



I've had ALL the recalls done, lost count. Should be 4


----------



## lucifer (Apr 17, 2004)

altima25s said:


> I've had ALL the recalls done, lost count. Should be 4


"Also on a cold start, there is a squeaky sound comming from underneath the car....maybe a fan belt? Anyone else having that trouble?"

I have this problem on MY NX too, Have you fixed ur probilem?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

lucifer said:


> "Also on a cold start, there is a squeaky sound comming from underneath the car....maybe a fan belt?


or pulley...best to have it checked out.


----------



## jrcado (Nov 7, 2006)

I have this same problem with 02 Altima and it does this sound when in drive and during idle. It especially does it when the A/C is on! It is annoying and would like to figure out what it is???


----------



## aperez616 (Aug 26, 2020)

Did u ever find out what it was?? Mine is doing the same exact thing!!



jrcado said:


> I have this same problem with 02 Altima and it does this sound when in drive and during idle. It especially does it when the A/C is on! It is annoying and would like to figure out what it is???


----------

